# another great season in the turkey woods



## Mr Long Beard (May 6, 2013)

I received a lot of criticism when asking for advice on hunting public land, however, there were a few that really gave me some good advice. The truth to the matter is that I really don't know what I'm doing on public land... never hunted it once, but would like to learn. I go to UGA and would love to be able to hunt more often during the week next year, as it is a little far to get to our place in Louisville, GA. Wanted to share some pictures of my success this year. I'll upload more later, but here are a few to give y'all the jist of what I like- smoked turkey!


----------



## Mr Long Beard (May 6, 2013)

And as you can see, I don't chop em all! Like to take pictures and try to spare the 2 year olds. Every bird up there was over 21 lbs. Many over 11" beards and all 1" hooks er better... mostly curved. Would love to swap hunts sometime as I always like huntin new places... and lordy we got the easterns!


----------



## bull0ne (May 6, 2013)

Congrats on a great season. Best wishes on the many great seasons that lie ahead of you as well.


----------



## Matthew Cabe (May 6, 2013)

awesome job Long beard


----------



## Mr Long Beard (May 6, 2013)

Likewise, fellas! Thanks


----------



## jdthayer (May 6, 2013)

Looks like a great season. Congrats


----------



## ChattNFHunter (May 6, 2013)

Them birds had some paint brushes!  Well done! You get that public land situation figured out next year shoot me a pm if you  are staying another year cause me and a buddy will be coming over there in fall of 2014 Lord willing. Glad you've had a good season thus far!


----------



## oldugahat (May 6, 2013)

Nice resume.

PM if you want to talk Redlands.  I spent more time there than I did in class some spring semesters.  Started out clueless and overwhelmed, but it worked out in time.  I'm from Wrens, by the way.


----------



## RUNnGUN (May 6, 2013)

Congrats on a great season!


----------



## FMBear (May 7, 2013)

Great season for sure!  Congrats!


----------



## Curtis-UGA (May 7, 2013)

Awesome season!


----------



## Turkey Killa (May 7, 2013)

Congrats on an awesome season !


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (May 7, 2013)

congrats on an awesome season, would have helped you out on the redlands post, but i have never turkey hunted it before so i have zero pointers to give you on that place

some of the other public lands now i have killed a number of birds but thats one place i haven't ever hunted before


----------



## rex upshaw (May 7, 2013)

nice season and boykins.


----------



## Burney Mac (May 7, 2013)

rex upshaw said:


> nice season and boykins.



I'll second that!


----------



## Wrangler95 (May 7, 2013)

Very nice going and the dogs are very pretty,I have a Golden Retriever myself!


----------



## Ricochet (May 7, 2013)

Right on, looks like you had a great season - congrats!


----------



## 01Foreman400 (May 7, 2013)

Congrats on a fine season.


----------



## BASS1FUN (May 7, 2013)

Congrats


----------



## Millcreekfarms (May 7, 2013)

Congrats if you kill long beards you can kill them redlands birds as well just scout and learn where they want to be and congrats on the great season


----------



## Gut_Pile (May 7, 2013)

I'll come kill your two year olds for you


----------



## keith ingram (May 7, 2013)

Congrats, those are some nice pics. I work for UGA, and there are 2 WMA.s north of Athens, about an hour away. Lake Russell, and Wilson Shoals. They are both loaded with birds, and if your going to do your hunting during the week, you want have any problems much with other hunters. You get with me next year, I have no problem showing you some spots.


----------



## Wrangler95 (May 8, 2013)

Very nice going,congrats!!


----------



## blong (May 8, 2013)

Great pics! I'm saying the LB walking ain't just 2.


----------



## Mr Long Beard (May 18, 2013)

thanks fellas!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 21, 2014)

These the pics ya'll tawkin 'bout ??


----------



## rex upshaw (Apr 21, 2014)

hooked on quack said:


> these the pics ya'll tawkin 'bout ??



whoooooooooooops!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 21, 2014)

man, you gotta hate that... BUSTED and banned... again


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 21, 2014)




----------



## rydert (Apr 21, 2014)

uh-oh.........


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 21, 2014)

Mebbe it's Chopper's twin brother ??


----------



## rex upshaw (Apr 21, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Mebbe it's Chopper's twin brother ??



Are both of them friendly with the blonde?


----------



## PappyHoel (Apr 21, 2014)

I love watching y'all work.  I have much to learn.


----------



## rydert (Apr 21, 2014)

PappyHoel said:


> I love watching y'all work.  I have much to learn.



true masters........


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 21, 2014)

rex upshaw said:


> Are both of them friendly with the blonde?





Mebbe, or it could be HER twin sista ???


----------



## rex upshaw (Apr 21, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Mebbe, or it could be HER twin sista ???



Interesting.


----------



## Redbone4 (Apr 21, 2014)

*Uh Oh*

Uh Oh, here we go again!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 21, 2014)

Come on in boys, the water's just fine !!!


----------



## rex upshaw (Apr 21, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Come on in boys, the water's just fine !!!



I hate that he kept repeating that he was at UGA.


----------



## doenightmare (Apr 21, 2014)

Don't bring a hand full of skin to a knife fight..


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 21, 2014)

rex upshaw said:


> I hate that he kept repeating that he was at UGA.





Shoot Rex that was the best part !!! 



Kid's destined to be a politician, he's got the lying part down,  just needs to work on his memory a bit...


----------



## PappyHoel (Apr 21, 2014)

rex upshaw said:


> I hate that he kept repeating that he was at UGA.



I don't / can't believe that's true anymore.


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Apr 21, 2014)

Good work HOQ!


----------



## rex upshaw (Apr 21, 2014)

PappyHoel said:


> I don't / can't believe that's true anymore.



Excellent point.


----------



## rex upshaw (Apr 21, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Shoot Rex that was the best part !!!
> 
> 
> 
> Kid's destined to be a politician, he's got the lying part down,  just needs to work on his memory a bit...



Yeah, the memory was lacking for sure.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 21, 2014)

Nitram4891, Camel Jockey, TurkeyChopper912, MagSPot, grunt0331, flintdiver


----------



## rex upshaw (Apr 21, 2014)

What ya say, Choppa?


----------



## southGAlefty (Apr 21, 2014)

What a dweeb.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Apr 21, 2014)

Well thanks to several very alert members here, that old thing called KARMA really did rear its ugly head today in the form of somebody that kind of reminds me of a guy named Bill Clinton. 

Yep, seems like I remember him saying that, I did NOT have.....eerrh, eerrh, well......"spend Easter weekend" with that woman."  Apparently, this now possibly "DOUBLE-BANNED" poster must have thought that all of the other members here are "Honor Graduates of the Helen Keller Institute of Technology".  

NO, I don't think that these other members are blind and can't see the obvious photos of the real KARMA here.  I just love it when a good plan comes together!!!!  To all of you members here that had a hand in correcting this wrong, THANK YOU for a job well done.  

And speaking of "well done", I can only surmise that this possibly "double-banned poster will now realize that all of his turkeys have been over-cooked and are really well done now.   

I needed this laughter just to brighten my day today.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 21, 2014)

Awwwwww, Mr LongbeardTurkeyChopper deleted his other thread, hold a second . . .


----------



## rex upshaw (Apr 21, 2014)

Both this thread and the one that got deleted, would most certainly fall under the EPIC FAIL category.


----------



## TurkeyChopper912 (Apr 21, 2014)

y'all were right. just checked those pics and I attached 3 of the wrong pictures. probably should have checked that before I started arguing but i've been too busy to spend much time w/ it. here are the 3 others I was trying to add… y'all are right though- and mr. long beard was not my account if you will look back at his history


----------



## rex upshaw (Apr 21, 2014)

I imagine he is trying to delete these pics too.


----------



## TurkeyChopper912 (Apr 21, 2014)

Pretty stupid on my part though- reckon that's why i'm on the 5 year plan at school


----------



## rex upshaw (Apr 21, 2014)

Is Mike Owens your father?


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Apr 21, 2014)

rex upshaw said:


> I imagine he is trying to delete these pics too.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 21, 2014)

TurkeyChopper912 said:


> y'all were right. just checked those pics and I attached 3 of the wrong pictures. probably should have checked that before I started arguing but i've been too busy to spend much time w/ it. here are the 3 others I was trying to add… y'all are right though- and mr. long beard was not my account if you will look back at his history






OH SNAAAAAAAAP !!!!  He won't quit !!!


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 21, 2014)

lawd have mercy....


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 21, 2014)

rex upshaw said:


> Is Mike Owens your father?





Mike Owens the photographer ???




I was thinking more like Bill Clinton . . .


----------



## TurkeyChopper912 (Apr 21, 2014)

y'all are pathetic. absolutely nothing better to do… get a job! You guys literally sit on here and pounce on kids… it's absolutely pathetic. I added the correct pics


----------



## Keebs (Apr 21, 2014)

TurkeyChopper912 said:


> y'all are pathetic. absolutely nothing better to do… get a job! You guys literally sit on here and pounce on kids… it's absolutely pathetic. I added the correct pics


bless your heart..............


----------



## ryanwhit (Apr 21, 2014)

what happened in that last pic?  did the swamp possum grow up and turn into a dog?


----------



## TurkeyChopper912 (Apr 21, 2014)

Huh? Those are all different dogs in all those pics.


----------



## rex upshaw (Apr 21, 2014)

TurkeyChopper912 said:


> and mr. long beard was not my account



I'm kornfused.


----------



## TurkeyChopper912 (Apr 21, 2014)

Look back on his history and see his pics of his first buck he shot. he was with me when stuck a nice 9pt w/ his bow. You will see. He just hunts with me a lot and apparently added em last year


----------



## TurkeyChopper912 (Apr 21, 2014)

and you will see his first gobbler that I called up for him. I think those are his only 2 threads


----------



## rex upshaw (Apr 21, 2014)

TurkeyChopper912 said:


> and you will see his first gobbler that I called up for him. I think those are his only 2 threads



Can you post the link to the buck thread you are speaking of?


----------



## MKW (Apr 21, 2014)

TurkeyChopper912 said:


> y'all are pathetic. absolutely nothing better to do… get a job! You guys literally sit on here and pounce on kids… it's absolutely pathetic. I added the correct pics



What's pathetic is a guy getting on a turkey forum talking all this yang about how great he is at "chopping" turkeys and he has to resort to OLD pictures to prove his greatness. Now, THAT'S pathetic. And all this to try to be an internet hero. You simply cannot prove greatness on any turkey hunting forum when there are a multitude of guys that will hunt circles around you. The true greats don't need to prove anything. Usually it's the "20 or less" (dead turkey) guys that feel they have it all figured out and feel the need to prove it to everybody. 
Word of advise...take your lumps, be respectful, hunt, learn, and enjoy.

Mike


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 21, 2014)




----------



## TurkeyChopper912 (Apr 21, 2014)

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=714417&highlight=dropnchop

MKW- Just shut up- You've got it all wrong ol geiser


----------



## TurkeyChopper912 (Apr 21, 2014)

I did prove it when I shot those two public land studs with my bow that everyone and their brother has shot at and called to this season. Those were my first two public land birds ever. Let me refresh your memory:


----------



## six (Apr 21, 2014)

TurkeyChopper912 said:


> ]MKW- Just shut up- You've got it all wrong ol geiser


Old Geiser


----------



## Brad (Apr 21, 2014)

TurkeyChopper912 said:


> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=714417&highlight=dropnchop
> 
> MKW- Just shut up- You've got it all wrong ol geiser



I guess you don't have to know how to spell to get into college these days.


----------



## MKW (Apr 21, 2014)

No, Chopper, you have proved nothing except how immature you are. Nobody is even going to believe that you killed those turkey this year...or on a WMA...or with a bow. 

Mike


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 21, 2014)

Brad said:


> I guess you don't have to know how to spell to get into college these days.





He's at uga . . .


----------



## Todd E (Apr 21, 2014)

Blondes will getcha every time..........


----------



## doenightmare (Apr 21, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> He's at uga . . .


 

Beat me to it....


----------



## rex upshaw (Apr 21, 2014)

TurkeyChopper912 said:


> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=714417&highlight=dropnchop
> 
> MKW- Just shut up- You've got it all wrong ol geiser



This is difficult to follow, but let me see if I have it right.  Your buddy, Mr. Long Beard (who is now banned), used pics of you, your girlfriend, your kills in some of his post.  You, the member formerly know as dropnchop (also banned), has returned as TurkeyChopper, posting the same pics as the one's Mr. Long Beard posted?

How'm doing?


----------



## klemsontigers7 (Apr 21, 2014)

You have an odd aging pattern. You went from looking 13 to 17 in 3 days this weekend. Lots your age would be jealous, I bet by tomorrow you'll be able to buy beer with a fake, by Thursday I bet you won't even get IDed.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 21, 2014)

rex upshaw said:


> This is difficult to follow, but let me see if I have it right.  Your buddy, Mr. Long Beard (who is now banned), used pics of you, your girlfriend, your kills in some of his post.  You, the member formerly know as dropnchop (also banned), has returned as TurkeyChopper, posting the same pics as the one's Mr. Long Beard posted?
> 
> How'm doing?





rut roh . . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 21, 2014)

klemsontigers7 said:


> You have an odd aging pattern. You went from looking 13 to 17 in 3 days this weekend. Lots your age would be jealous, I bet by tomorrow you'll be able to buy beer with a fake, by Thursday I bet you won't even get IDed.






Kinda like that movie "Jack" with Robin Williams ??


----------



## TurkeyChopper912 (Apr 21, 2014)

For the record- Is it geezer?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 21, 2014)

TurkeyChopper912 said:


> For the record- Is it geezer?


----------



## rex upshaw (Apr 21, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


>



Old Faithful


----------



## TurkeyChopper912 (Apr 21, 2014)

Here's my evolution  This is for you ol Klemson... You pay such close attention to masculine facial detail it is kinda disturbing...
First pic - 13 years old (First bird i called up for myself)
Second pic- 15 years old (First Rio)
Third pic- Current


----------



## PappyHoel (Apr 21, 2014)

I feel catfished.  Who did I talk to on the phone about hunting public land?


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 21, 2014)

I feel taken turkey chopper. You hurt me deep.


----------



## rex upshaw (Apr 21, 2014)

Migmack said:


> I feel taken turkey chopper. You hurt me deep.



The first cut is the deepest.


----------



## MKW (Apr 21, 2014)

Don't worry fellas...Photochopper will be around long enough to make it up to you. He, obviously, cares deeply about folks knowing that he can kill a turkey every now and then. 

Mike
aka: Old Geezer


----------



## TurkeyChopper912 (Apr 21, 2014)

Gettin demolished on this forum fellas!!


----------



## MKW (Apr 21, 2014)

By the way...he hurt me BAD too. He called me an old geezer, geizer, or something and my birthday is tomorrow. I'm all depressed now. 


Mike


----------



## rex upshaw (Apr 21, 2014)

Quiet down Old Geiser.


----------



## rex upshaw (Apr 21, 2014)

MKW said:


> By the way...he hurt me BAD too. He called me an old geezer, geizer, or something and my birthday is tomorrow. I'm all depressed now.
> 
> 
> Mike



Go turkey chop one.


----------



## MKW (Apr 21, 2014)

rex upshaw said:


> Go turkey chop one.



I think I will...heck, I've got old pictures by the dozens! 

Mike


----------



## rex upshaw (Apr 21, 2014)

MKW said:


> I think I will...heck, I've got old pictures by the dozens!
> 
> Mike



Well played.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 21, 2014)

TurkeyChopper912 said:


> Gettin demolished on this forum fellas!!





Post while ya can, it'll be dark soon, then POOOOOF . . .


----------



## turkeykirk (Apr 21, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Awwwwww, Mr LongbeardTurkeyChopper deleted his other thread, hold a second . . .



I was wondering what happened to it .


----------



## doenightmare (Apr 21, 2014)

MKW said:


> By the way...he hurt me BAD too. He called me an old geezer, geizer, or something and my birthday is tomorrow. I'm all depressed now.
> 
> 
> Mike





Happy Berfday Mr MKW - make it a great one!!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 21, 2014)

Mr LongbeardTurkeyChoker you might ought to take a look at MKW's creds and show a lil respect.


----------



## TurkeyChopper912 (Apr 21, 2014)

Turkey Chopper receives no luv


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 21, 2014)

TurkeyChopper912 said:


> Turkey Chopper receives no luv



I'm going to give you a second chance buddy.


----------



## ryanwhit (Apr 21, 2014)

TurkeyChopper912 said:


> Turkey Chopper receives no luv



Final words...


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 21, 2014)

I tried chopped


----------



## Gadget (Apr 21, 2014)

Bye bye oh great one........


----------



## PappyHoel (Apr 21, 2014)

TurkeyChopper912 said:


> Turkey Chopper receives no luv



Apparently not.


----------



## turkeykirk (Apr 21, 2014)

This was good while it lasted.


----------



## ryanwhit (Apr 21, 2014)

Gadget said:


> Bye bye oh great one........



he was a really good turkey hunter, it was just that those public land birds in the piedmont region were giving him trouble.  

Killed em both with a bow though.


----------



## six (Apr 21, 2014)

Wonder what kind of bow.  I'd like to get one but never saw a picture of it and didn't get a chance to ask him.  Oh well, maybe next go round I can find out.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 21, 2014)

What has happened, we were going to hook-up and get on some wma birds. Call me chopper. hope you got my pm.


----------



## MKW (Apr 21, 2014)

six said:


> Wonder what kind of bow.  I'd like to get one but never saw a picture of it and didn't get a chance to ask him.  Oh well, maybe next go round I can find out.



I'm quite sure it was a self-made stick bow with cane arrows and flint knapped points. You need a picture? 



Mike


----------



## six (Apr 21, 2014)

MKW said:


> I'm quite sure it was a self-made stick bow with cane arrows and flint knapped points. You need a picture?
> 
> 
> 
> Mike


So its an Old Geiser bow


----------



## Garnto88 (Apr 21, 2014)

MKW said:


> By the way...he hurt me BAD too. He called me an old geezer, geizer, or something and my birthday is tomorrow. I'm all depressed now.
> 
> 
> Mike



 He is disrespecting his elders. Mike, my motto is older the violin the sweeter the music or in our case the sweeter the hen yelp.


----------



## MKW (Apr 21, 2014)

Garnto88 said:


> He is disrespecting his elders. Mike, my motto is older the violin the sweeter the music or in our case the sweeter the hen yelp.



I like that!

Mike


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 21, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Post while ya can, it'll be dark soon, then POOOOOF . . .





Tried to tell 'em.  Dang hard headed younguns. 




Long live Mr LongbeardTurkeyChoker !!! 





He'll be baaaaaaaaack !!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 21, 2014)

MKW said:


> I like that!
> 
> Mike





Didja get my PM ??


----------



## MKW (Apr 21, 2014)

Yep, still laughing!

Mike


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 21, 2014)

I'm gonna miss the lyin lil fella.


----------



## southGAlefty (Apr 21, 2014)

You guys orta be ashamed of yourselves getting one of our true turkey killing gods banned from the forum for simply asking for a little help on public ground and then showing you how great he is!

I miss his witty comebacks already.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Apr 21, 2014)

I heard this weird sound earlier today and it sounded like GOBBLE, GOBBLE, GOBBLE...............GGGOOONNNEEE with a BIG OLE SSSSWWWOOOOOOSSSHHH SOUND that sent an air wave tsunami all across the state of Georgia.

Yep, I can sleep easier tonight just knowing that Truth, Justice, and the American Way prevailed rather nicely today !!!!!


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 21, 2014)

If yall remember there is one more. He deleted the first thread and was  talken to another college guy. They had the same ideas. Can't think of the handle but he is still here......


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 21, 2014)

Hes in here twice, If yall remember 2 college guys made fun of klemsontiger. Both joined in march I believe.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 21, 2014)

Both asked about wma hunting.


----------



## Killdee (Apr 21, 2014)

lmbhanger Resurected.....Again....and again


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 21, 2014)

Who was the other fellow klemson ?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 21, 2014)

kmckinnie said:


> Who was the other fellow klemson ?






You going for a twofer ??


----------



## doenightmare (Apr 21, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I'm gonna miss the lyin lil fella.



Another wayward lil' Quack per chance???


----------



## rex upshaw (Apr 21, 2014)

I hope Dropnchop was able to make time to study for his finals.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 21, 2014)

doenightmare said:


> Another wayward lil' Quack per chance???






No sir, I'm sure this one ain't mine, he goes to thuga!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 21, 2014)

rex upshaw said:


> I hope Dropnchop was able to make time to study for his finals.





He should have plenta 'o time now !!!


----------



## rex upshaw (Apr 21, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> No sir, I'm sure this one ain't mine, he goes to thuga!!



Easy now.  He and Ty might make a trip to waco to pay you a visit.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 21, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> You going for a twofer ??



It is a twofer. They spoke and only one was on line at the time. They spoke minutes apart. He did it several times.


----------



## peanutman04 (Apr 21, 2014)

Me and Turkey chopper doubled up this afternoon! That boy is good.


----------



## rex upshaw (Apr 21, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> He should have plenta 'o time now !!!



Maybe blondie will let him use her computer to set up a new account.


----------



## PappyHoel (Apr 21, 2014)

peanutman04 said:


> Me and Turkey chopper doubled up this afternoon! That boy is good.



Dawson forest last week.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 21, 2014)

rex upshaw said:


> Easy now.  He and Ty might make a trip to waco to pay you a visit.




Ty??  Can he even read ??




kmckinnie said:


> It is a twofer. They spoke and only one was on line at the time. They spoke minutes apart. He did it several times.





Get 'em Kmac !!!  We need to put a bounty on these booty hunters !! 




peanutman04 said:


> Me and Turkey chopper doubled up this afternoon! That boy is good.





Hold on a second, I'm gonna post my service pics from WWI . .


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 21, 2014)

This one.

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=798592


----------



## PappyHoel (Apr 21, 2014)

?


----------



## rex upshaw (Apr 21, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Ty??  Can he even read ??



He probably struggles a bit.


----------



## rex upshaw (Apr 21, 2014)

PappyHoel said:


> ?



Bevo?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 21, 2014)

PappyHoel said:


> ?





Which ones da cow ??


----------



## Pate55 (Apr 21, 2014)

I'm confused


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 21, 2014)

Pate55 said:


> I'm confused





What we have here, is a lack of communication, AND a fornicator of the troof.


Nevamind, just be cool, he'll be baaaaaaaaaack !!


----------



## Killdee (Apr 21, 2014)

This is him from the deer hunting section


----------



## sman (Apr 21, 2014)

Lawd has mersay. ...


----------



## klemsontigers7 (Apr 22, 2014)

kmckinnie said:


> Who was the other fellow klemson ?



I didn't pay any attention to that first thread.  He didn't want to listen to me when I told him not to come on here acting like Billy  and then asking for help, so I quit looking at it.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 22, 2014)

Who's next ???




Batter up !!!


----------



## QuackAddict (Apr 22, 2014)

I must have typed out 5 replies during this whole thing and ended up deleting them as I thought best of it. Very entertaining though. 

I was thinking blonde probably made his bow while he was attending to his studies and what not. What good is a woman anyways if she can only look pretty in pictures?  A man like turkeychomper picks them better than that.


----------



## rfeltman41 (Apr 22, 2014)

Fill us in please on what is going on.


----------

